# You've heard of Deeper, iBobber, but check this out!



## SMDave (Jan 20, 2016)

Would be pretty cool to use float n' flying in clear water!

https://www.facebook.com/HellaflushRC/videos/899271383522535/?pnref=story


----------



## Capt1972 (Jan 20, 2016)

different


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2016)

Different for sure. I know I would lose it. I think the kids would love it.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 21, 2016)

intersting. where is the safety cord to keep from flinging the phone in the water.


----------



## Attwanl (Jan 29, 2016)

Hmmm. What do you know. Who thinks up this stuff?


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2016)

Entrepreneurs!


----------



## Attwanl (Jan 30, 2016)

Yep your right ....remember the hulla-hoop,


----------

